# New To The Forum



## Michael H (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello:

I am new to this forum. I've recently discovered O&W watches and am growing ever more interested in purchasing one.

Could someone tell me whether there is a date-less version of the M2 diver? I love the dial of that watch but could do without the date.

Thanks.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Michael, welcome aboard.









I'm sure one of our O&W experts will help out, Roy will certainly know.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Michael,









Sorry there is no dateless version of the M2.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Michael, I'm very excited as in a few days I'll have my new RLT 11 special that Roy has put together for me using the classic O&W diver case. I was on the verge of getting an M4 but pulled back when Roy started the Original RLT11.

From every account I've seen they can't be beaten for VFM.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,hope you stick around









O&W are good value for money watches.


----------



## Michael H (Apr 19, 2005)

Stan said:


> Hi Michael, welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Roy. And thanks everyone for the welcome.









I guess I will need to either deal with having a date or look at other dial options.

Parenthetically, when someone like Yao does a mod of an O&W what happens to the date wheel? Is it simply covered over or is it removed?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Date wheel is normally covered


----------



## Michael H (Apr 19, 2005)

That is what I figured. Thank you.


----------

